# ISO recipes with the main ingredient being corn



## Shaheen (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey guys can you please give me your best recipes that have corn as the main ingredient? I love corn and I really want to try new methods of making it. Thanks!


----------



## discreet creole (Apr 25, 2006)

Most everyone loves my red roast corn. Husk about 6-8 ears and put them in a steel or cast iron wok, which ever is your preference. Add a little butter and garlic, squeeze a lime over everything, and turn the ears. Now start adding spices, cracked pepper, paprika, little cayenne, play some with it. Keep the corn in until fully cooked, put another lime over it and serve. 
This should be one of the last dishes you start, it usually cooks very quick. 
Oh, and if you want some real fun, add a little crumbled up goat cheese over the top, or maybe some Mexican cream, both work really well. Oh, and always more lime. Enjoy!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 25, 2006)

I can't wait for fresh corn to be in season again.  I love it roasted on the grill......this is my favorite way to eat it. 

Remove the outside husks.  Pull the inner ones back..... but don't remove them as you'll be putting them back in place.....remove the silk from the inside.  Smear soft butter on the corn and put the inner husks back in place and tie.  Put on the grill and cook for 20 to 30 minutes.  

You can mix up a variety of melted butter mixtures to use vs. just plain ole butter and s & p.  You can use chili powder or various herbs too......just use your imaginations.


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 25, 2006)

A friend brought this to my house one night when we made fajitas. We loved it! I also serve it with chili too.  It is slightly "mush" but holds its shape - sweet and delicious:

*Corn Bread*
1 can cream corn
1 can corn (I drain it)
2 eggs
1/8 cup of sugar
1 small box of corn bread (I use jiffy)
1 stick butter or margarine - melted

Preheat oven to 375
Grease 9x13 pan
Mix first four ingredients and put in pan
Sprinkle dry cornbread mix over the top
Pour melted butter over the top
Bake in 375 oven until firm, approximately 40-60 minutes.


----------



## Foodfiend (Apr 25, 2006)

One of the threads here is on vegetables, in which corn is one of the items.  The one I like is called 'Best Darn Corn'.  I don't remember who posted it, or how long ago it was, so if it's not there let me know and I'll post the recipe, oh what the heck I'll pull up my recipe and write it down here.

Best Darn Corn

4 Cans Whole Kernel Corn, Drained
1/4 Cup Milk
1/2 Stick Butter
8-oz Cream Cheese
2 Cups Grated Cheddar Cheese

Preheat oven to 375 degrees.

Combine cream cheese and butter in a microwave safe bowl and heat on high for 30 seconds until well blended.  Add milk and mix well.  Put corn in a mixing bowl and add cream cheese mixture and mix well.  Put in a baking dish and top with grated cheddar cheese.  Bake for 30 minutes or until cheese is melted and bubbly.

I don't remember who's recipe this was to give proper credit, but it's in that thread.

Hope you like.


----------



## abjcooking (Apr 25, 2006)

*Corn Casserole*
(Recipe from Food Network)

1 (15 1/4-ounce) can whole kernel corn, drained 
1 (14 3/4-ounce) can cream-style corn 
1 (8-ounce) package corn muffin mix (recommended: Jiffy) 
1 cup sour cream 
1/2 cup (1 stick) butter, melted 
1 to 1 1/2 cups shredded Cheddar 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 
In a large bowl, stir together the 2 cans of corn, corn muffin mix, sour cream, and melted butter. Pour into a greased casserole dish. Bake for 45 minutes, or until golden brown. Remove from oven and top with Cheddar. Return to oven for 5 to 10 minutes, or until cheese is melted. Let stand for at least 5 minutes and then serve warm.


*Corn Chowder*
16 ounces bacon 
2 large onions, chopped 
1/2 cup chopped celery (including tops) 
1/2 bay leaf, crumbled 
2 Tablespoons flour 
4 cups water 
3-1/2 cups diced potato 
Two 1-pound cans cream-style corn 
2 cups evaporated milk 
salt and pepper to taste 
chopped parsley 
paprika 

In large kettle, cook bacon until brown and crisp. Remove bacon from kettle and pour off all but 3 Tablespoons of the fat. Add onions, celery, and bay leaf and cook for five minutes. Blend in flour. Add water and potato. Bring to a boil and simmer 15 minutes. Add corn and milk. Heat well. Add crumbled bacon. Serve with garnishes (optional).

*Creamed Corn*
1½ tablespoons butter
1½ tablespoons flour
½ teaspoon salt
1½ cups whipping cream
2 tablespoons sugar
3 cups fresh, frozen or canned whole kernel corn


Melt butter in heavy saucepan; add flour and salt, stirring to blend. Slowly add whipping cream, stirring constantly until thickened. Add sugar and corn, heat. For Au Gratin, place corn in a 9 or 10 inch shallow casserole dish; sprinkle with ¼ cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese and brown under broiler. 

*Smoked Corn and Clam Chowder*
(Recipe from Norwalk Splash Cookoff)

Mesquite wood chips
10 ears of corn
15 Quahog clams
1 pound double-smoked bacon, diced
1/2 pound butter
2 large Spanish onions
2 large leeks, whites only, diced and washed well
5 stalks celery, peeled and diced
1 ounce fresh thyme, leaves only
2 quarts clam juice plus water reserved from steaming clams
7 potatoes, peeled and diced
3 Chipotle Peppers in Adobe (canned)
1 quart cream
Salt and pepper
Basil Oil for garnish (recipe below)

Place mesquite chips on pan under broiler until they catch fire. Turn off oven. Place corn on wire rack over sheet pan in oven above the burning wood and smoke for 2 hours. Remove from oven and remove kernels from cobs (reserve cobs for stock).
Steam clams and chop (reserve water for stock).
Place diced bacon in a large stock pot with butter over low heat to render.
Once bacon begins to crisp, add onions, leeks and celery and sweat vegetables without color.
Add smoked corn kernels and thyme and cook until fragrant, approximately 5 minutes.
Add clam juice, potatoes and corn cobs and turn up heat. Continue cooking until potatoes are just tender.
Remove pot from heat and puree half the stock with Chipotle peppers.
Pour puree back into pot; add cream and clams. Season with salt and pepper and bring back to a simmer.
Pour into serving bowls, garnish with basil oil and serve with country-style bread.
Basil Oil 

1 cup olive oil
1 cup basil, leaves only
Salt and pepper
Puree oil and basil in blender; season with salt and pepper to taste.


_I have a wonderful corn fritter recipe at home which I will post later_


----------



## corazon (Apr 25, 2006)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/chicken-corn-chowder-tnt-15550.html?highlight=corn+chowder
I love making this.  It is a lot of manual work but it is worth it & it will feed an army.  I make it every late summer and load up the freezer for the fall/winter.


----------



## spdrdr (Apr 25, 2006)

This is great for pot-lucks and so easy to halve for home.
Corn Casserole
2 17 oz cans creamstyle corn
2 17 oz cans whole-kernal corn, drained
4 T. flour
4 eggs, beaten
1/2 cup sugar
1 stick margarine, melted
Mis all together & pour into greased 9X13 casserole dish.  Bake @ 350 for 30 -40 minutes.  Can be halved easily.

Glenda


----------



## htc (Apr 25, 2006)

I like to grill corn w/ green onions and oil. Just trim everything off of the ear and then brush with veggie oil and add green onions. Chop up the green onions nice and thin. Easy and yummy.


----------



## htc (Apr 25, 2006)

Corn Salsa

Grilled corn cut off the cobb
diced tomato
diced red onion
green onions
olive oil
lime juice
salt/pepper

optional: diced bell pepper (I prefer any color but green, adds sweetness), diced cucumbers


----------



## auntdot (Apr 26, 2006)

There is always maque choux, it is a Cajun/Creole recipe (I am not about to get into that debate) and is very tasty.

Many fine recipes of the web.

Can think of a couple of ways I could make it more of an Indian dish, but have to pack and get out of Dodge.

Sorry.

Take care.


----------



## Constance (Apr 26, 2006)

Foodfiend said:
			
		

> One of the threads here is on vegetables, in which corn is one of the items.  The one I like is called 'Best Darn Corn'.  I don't remember who posted it, or how long ago it was, so if it's not there let me know and I'll post the recipe, oh what the heck I'll pull up my recipe and write it down here.
> 
> Best Darn Corn
> 
> ...




It was me, Foodfiend. Glad you liked the recipe! I got it from a newspaper clipping some years ago.


----------



## Foodfiend (Apr 26, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> It was me, Foodfiend. Glad you liked the recipe! I got it from a newspaper clipping some years ago.


 
Oh yeah!  My brother and I love the recipe and we make it all the time now.  Even tho' corn doesn't agree with me, I put up with it because I love it so!


----------



## Shaheen (Apr 26, 2006)

hey guys thank you so much for sharing your recipes  i'm going to try one tomorrow moring itself.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 26, 2006)

here's another one, for gooey cornbread

/4 cup vegetable oil
4 T butter
2 cups finelychoped yellow onion
8 oz sour cream
1 cup (4 oz) shredded cheddar cheese
1-1/2 cups self-rising cornmeal
1 T granulated sugar
2 eggs, lightly beaten
8 oz can cream style corn
1/4 cup milk
dash of Tabasco

Place oil in 10-inch cast iron skillet and place in oven while heating to 375.

In another skillet, melt butter and soften the onions. Set aside to cool.
When cooled, add the sour cream and half of the cheese; stir to combine and set aside again.

In a large bowl, stir together the cornmeal, sugar, eggs, corn, milk, and hot sauce. Using hot pads, remove skillet from oven and carefully pour the hot oil into the batter. Stir to combine. Spoon batter back into skillet and smooth the top.

Spoon the sour cream mixture evenly over the top of the batter (seems to work better using an offset spatula). Sprinkle with remaining cheese.

Bake for 35 to 40 minutes and do the toothpick thing. Let cool slightly before cutting into wedges.


----------

